# Feeding Salmon



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

our dog is 3 years old. we feed him
fresh salmon (baked) now and then.
i only give him the meat. i got through
it to make sure i'm not giving him bones.

can i give my dog the skin?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I work at a fish market, so my dogs get alot of fish, salmon being the primary one.

Never raw, (carries some kind of parasite),,I usually poach it..IF I poach a whole side, (skin, bones no head and scaled),,I poach it up, and then run it thru my food processor to minimize the size of some bones,,by poaching the bones tend to get really soft anyhow, so mashing them up seems to be ok with my dogs anyhow. 

I'm kinda bone paranoid, so I dont do it often, usually I've deboned the fish,,as for the skin, yes, the skin is ok, but I try mashing that up as well,,and always cooked.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i'm bone paranoid and every other kind
of paranoid when it comes to my dog. :crazy:
i'm concerned about the scales.



JakodaCD OA said:


> I work at a fish market, so my dogs get alot of fish, salmon being the primary one.
> 
> Never raw, (carries some kind of parasite),,I usually poach it..IF I poach a whole side, (skin, bones no head and scaled),,I poach it up, and then run it thru my food processor to minimize the size of some bones,,by poaching the bones tend to get really soft anyhow, so mashing them up seems to be ok with my dogs anyhow.
> 
> I'm kinda bone paranoid, so I dont do it often, usually I've deboned the fish,,as for the skin, yes, the skin is ok, but I try mashing that up as well,,and always cooked.


----------



## Ludogg (Mar 8, 2010)

How about canned tuna?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

canned tuna is ok, and even fresh tuna, it's just not something I would feed daily,,once a week should be fine)


----------

